# shimano ci4 knob replacement question



## fresh bunker (Jul 9, 2006)

Hey guys i have shimano ci4 that i bought last year. i am not liking the new handle grip. Is there a place where i can buy replacement knobs for the ci4 or any other shimano reels like stradic, sustain etc. Thanks


----------



## yakattackn (May 18, 2010)

You may want to either call Shimano or go to their website shimano.com. Looking at their schematics, it shows different part numbers for the handle between the C14 and the standard Stradic (of same size), which I would have suspected seeing that the knobs require different fitting, but its interesting that the drive gear is different as well. The threads may be different, but I doubt it. It’s probably a different gear ratio. I suspect that you may have to replace the handle and the knob as a whole with a like size Stradic. I wanted a C14 but heard many complaints about the knob slipping off or just simply not feeling right. I’ve got 11 Shimano reels ranging from the Curado to the Saros and very pleased with their quality, performance and customer service. I would recommend calling Shimano, they should be able to help you out.


----------



## fresh bunker (Jul 9, 2006)

thank you for the reply. i am going to try to contact shimano to get more info.


----------



## rocket (Dec 1, 2008)

I just purchased the ci4 2500. I also have a shimano saros 2500 which is basically the same as a stradic. I just tried to put the saros handle on the ci4. It was NOT a match. The threads were the same but the length on the part that screws into the reel body is different. The Saros handle would not screw all the way into the body leaving a gap.

Please let us know what you find out from Shimano. I haven't used my ci4 yet so I don't know if the handle will be an issue. I assume they designed it that way to reduce weight since that is a big selling point for the ci4.

Edit: The saros I used is a 3000 but I'm pretty sure that's the same body as the 2500 with a larger spool. I could be wrong.


----------

